# Some bucks from one of the QDM Co-op's in Barry County



## beerguide (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## beerguide (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## beerguide (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## beerguide (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## bulltrout (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Man, those pics get ME pumped and I'm just a dumb fisherman!  I may just have to give it a try this year.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

The tall brow tines on the buck in the first picture, look like the shed that Tony Smith`s neighbor found last winter.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

I have a pic I took two weeks ago of a buck in Huron county that is similar to the one with the tall brow tines, I'll try to get it scanned in so I can share it with you guys. Lots of QDM co-ops going up by us too, hopefully if we can keep leading by example, QDM will continue to grow.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Whoooeee!

As they say in billiards, rack'em up!


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Hey Beerguide! Do you guys have those deer fenced up? I'm pretty sure that our land isn't to far from yours and we haven't seen a shooter yet! We have had two trail cams out all summer and out of maybe ten rolls of film there were eight bucks. The best was an eight pt. with a 11 or 12" spread.


----------



## bde (Jun 22, 2004)

Robow said:


> Hey Beerguide! Do you guys have those deer fenced up? I'm pretty sure that our land isn't to far from yours and we haven't seen a shooter yet! We have had two trail cams out all summer and out of maybe ten rolls of film there were eight bucks. The best was an eight pt. with a 11 or 12" spread.


 This property (area) has been practicing awhile. be patient. The more people that get on board with co-ops the faster it happens.
BDE


----------



## beerguide (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Beerguide, how does some one go about getting a sign like that? Did you make and paint it yourself?


----------



## beerguide (Dec 2, 2003)

Tony Smith (Eaton Co. Pres.) gave my brother and I the sign.The sign was made by an artist in Vermontville. The board costs $35 and I believe he charges $50 a side for lettering. When more funds are available with the newly formed Barry County Branch we plan on having more made. If the demand is there and people are interested maybe we can make them available for purchase, it makes great advertisement... any thoughts?


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Hey, I love the sign beerguide. If you begin to sell them, let me know.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Those bucks look ok, a couple years and you may have a shooter or two, Maybe! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

AW


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Please let us all know if they go up for sale, I'm sure a few people would be interested.


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

I WANT ONE OF THOSE SIGNS!!!!! Shopping for my brother and dad is a hard thing to do for christmas (they already have it all). This sign would be a perfect gift! Please let me know if there is any way I can buy a sign just like that for them!


andy


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

Nice pics. My dad lives in Barry Co. on Wilkinson Lake near Delton .Good to see you guys are practicing QDM in that area .


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

QDM? Nah, it'll never work man! You're just selfish and trying to cram your knowledge down my throat. :lol: 
I heard Michael Moore is coming out with a movie about QDM!  :lol:

Are mature bucks and antler growth a sign of herd health and good nutrition? Do antlers tell us anything about what's going on with the herd?


----------



## BSK (Apr 10, 2004)

Good reply [email protected]!


----------



## beerguide (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## beerguide (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I got buck fever sitting at my desk. WOW!!! :SHOCKED: Good for you.


----------



## beerguide (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry, the moderator moved these recent photos to the newly formed "Deer Cam" catergory. Check there if you are interested or check my photo gallery. I put these pictures here in the "management for quality" mainly to show people on the advantages that Quality Deer Management can offer. These recent photos were taken within our Co-op which was just formed last year.


----------



## beerguide (Dec 2, 2003)

Congratulations to Joel Malcuit of Vermontville which produced this fine buck from there QDM Co-op


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

Very impressive tine length.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

That must be the same buck from the first picture when he was still in velvet, it looks like it to me anyway. Dandy buck. Nice work.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats Joel! Looks similar to the shed he found last winter.


----------



## bde (Jun 22, 2004)

Swamp Ghost said:


> Congrats Joel! Looks similar to the shed he found last winter.


 This buck is figured to be indeed the owner of the found shed.
Buck has 180 4/8 gross inches of antler.
164 7/8 Non- typical
151 5/8 typical.
QDM, Son -of a- gun it just might work
BDE


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Knew it looked familiar!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Is that the shed Tony Smith was showing around?


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

TnRidge said:


> Nice pics. My dad lives in Barry Co. on Wilkinson Lake near Delton .Good to see you guys are practicing QDM in that area .


I love wilkinson lk. I got my 5 1/2 pounder there a few yrs back. We love fishing cloverdale lake too.


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

I also live in Barry county and Hunt here too. The quality of hunting here is phenominal to say the least. I need to get some trail cams, because we see huge HUGE bucks every year. Obviously shooting them is another thing altogether. Nice Pics


----------



## beerguide (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is another picture of Joel's buck. This indeed is the buck they had found the shed from last year. When I get more time I will post his story. I hope all the other Co-ops in the area have such success. In fourty years of hunting that the property this buck was killed the largest was 120"+ class eight point, in just four years of QDM this is the result.


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

that is one beautiful monster buck. thanks for the picture. Any word yet if anyone is selling QDMA signs like the one on page 1 of this post. It's xmas time and I want to find and buy one of those signs soon!!!

andy


----------



## beerguide (Dec 2, 2003)

If anybody is interested in buying a 4'x8' QDM sign like the one shown in this thread please send me a pm for more info.


----------



## beerguide (Dec 2, 2003)

I posted this in this thread but I need to mention that this buck was taken in Eaton County. All these pictures were taken in the Nashville/Vermontville area where there are four different Co-ops now formed. Here is the story of Joel's buck as told by Joel... 
I first saw this buck in early November of 2003 in a food plot in front of the house and noticed, along with his size, that he had an extremely long left brow tine. Several neighbors saw him about that time as well. I saw him on four more occasions in November and by the third sighting he had lost his right antler. In the spring of 2004 Jeff Granger (a neighbor) found this bucks left side shed near the corner of Ainger Rd and Ash Hwy., about 1.5 miles from our farm. The left side antler shed had a 15 inch brow tine and scored 78 B&C points. Assuming the right side to be about the same size as the left and estimating an 18 inch spread made the buck a contender for Boone & Crocket, at an estimated 174 points.



Around the first week of July of this year I videotaped a buck group of 5 deer. One of these deer was the Brow Tine buck but I didnt realize it was him until much later. No one saw him again until the second week of November when Tony Smith (another neighbor) spotted him in the food plot in front of the house. During the first week of Deer season the buck was not seen. On November 21st I saw him again in the same food plot late in the evening with approximately 30 other deer while I was in the back yard. Thinking that it would be impossible to stalk him in a big deer group I ran to the house and set up the video camera and was able to get about 12 minutes of video footage. After viewing the video I realized that the buck had 4 points on the left side and 5 on the right. While viewing this video with Tony Smith and Perry Russo one day Perry noticed that the left brow tine was forked. I decided to show Perry and Tony the July video of the buck group and at that time we realized that the biggest buck in the group was probably the brow tine buck because of his size and the fact that he had 4 points on the left, 5 points on the right, and a forked brow tine. The brow tines at that time had only grown about half of their eventual size and were approximately equal in length which made it difficult to recognize him at that time.



On Monday morning, November 29th, I hunted the Beech tree stand in the center of our woods. At around 9:15 am I shot a doe. I decided to stay in the blind and keep hunting. At approximately 9:45am a yearling buck came towards the stand followed by a fawn and I watched them pass by. Then I spotted another deer coming towards me from the same direction and immediately realized that it was the Brow Tine buck. He stopped about 80 yards away and not having a clear shot I watched him for a couple of minutes through the binoculars. He then started to come directly towards me and at about 40 yards turned to pass on my left side. I turned to get into a shooting position and at 30 yards away he stopped and gave me a perfect shot. He ran 40 yards and dropped.



This buck gross scored 180 ¼ inches B&C. As a typical he nets at 151 7/8, and as a non-typical 164 7/8. This buck is approx. 60 inches larger than any buck taken on this property. We began a QDM (Quality Deer Management) program in 2001 and are involved with a neighborhood QDM cooperative that includes several neighbors and over 1500 acres.



The King is dead, long live the king.



Joel


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Hello everyone, 
This is my first post and I'm fairly E-literate. 
I am working on making the large signs available on a state wide basis. Please be patient and I will have more info soon I hope.
Big T


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Hi Tony, welcome to the forum.

QDMA also has a message board on their national web site. If you ever have the inclination, drop in over there.

I ordered a sign from Chuck.


----------

